# Algae Issue - Help Identifying



## DemonAdmin (14 Nov 2011)

Hi Guys,

I seem to be having a slight issue with Algae.  I'm not sure what type it is, so I've enclosed a picture and also given the details of my tank below:

Tank specifications - 30l.
Lighting - Unsure which 'T', standard lighting with the Fluval Flora (8hr Photoperiod)
CO2 - Pressurized CO2 (8hr, one hour before lights)
Filtration - Fluval Filter that comes with Fluval Flora
Fertilisation routine - AE Design Aqua Nourish, AE Design Aqua Nourish + and AE Design Aqua Carbon.

The algae itself looks like fluff and it seems to be growing on the end of my leaves.  I've tried to remove as much as possible by cutting it out but it still seems to come back again.. An image below:






Any help and advice would be brilliant


----------



## GillesF (14 Nov 2011)

Are you dosing nitrate en phosphate? And it is really important to know the lightning type (T5/T8/watts/...) in order to determine the correct cause of the algae.


----------



## Alastair (14 Nov 2011)

Looks like stag horn to me. Could be wrong though. Try taking a look at James planted tank algae guide. Worked wonders for me 
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## DemonAdmin (14 Nov 2011)

GillesF said:
			
		

> Are you dosing nitrate en phosphate? And it is really important to know the lightning type (T5/T8/watts/...) in order to determine the correct cause of the algae.



These are what I'm dosing:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-design-aqua-nourish-500ml-p-3948.html

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-design-aqua-nourish-500ml-p-3952.html

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-design-aqua-carbon-500ml-p-2987.html

I'm not sure which T it is, all I know is it's "11w compact fluorescent" If it would say what 'T' it is on it, I can take a look this evening?

It's the light that comes with this kit: 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/fluval-flora-aquatic-set-30l-p-5352.html

Thanks 



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Looks like stag horn to me. Could be wrong though. Try taking a look at James planted tank algae guide. Worked wonders for me
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm



Cool, I'll take a read through the guide and see if I can get some tips out of it, thanks


----------



## spyder (14 Nov 2011)

Is the filter internal? I find you have to keep on top of them to avoid staghorn. Could also be flow issue.

Filter maintenance and good water changes should help keep on top of it. Remove any badly infected leaves. Reducing the lighting for an hour or 2 may help whilst your dealing with it. I have used Easycarbo with staghorn in the past to good effect, but you need to address the cause too.


----------



## DemonAdmin (14 Nov 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> Is the filter internal? I find you have to keep on top of them to avoid staghorn. Could also be flow issue.
> 
> Filter maintenance and good water changes should help keep on top of it. Remove any badly infected leaves. Reducing the lighting for an hour or 2 may help whilst your dealing with it. I have used Easycarbo with staghorn in the past to good effect, but you need to address the cause too.


Ahh brilliant.  Thanks for the help.

It is an internal filter.  I do regular water changes, but admit, I haven't cleaned the filter for maybe 1-2 months..  last night I removed all the infected leaves.  I'll give the filter a clean out when I do the next water change as I'll clean it in the tank water I remove.

As for flow, I did up the flow last night to a higher rate. I'll try those things and see how it goes


----------



## DemonAdmin (21 Nov 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> Is the filter internal? I find you have to keep on top of them to avoid staghorn. Could also be flow issue.
> 
> Filter maintenance and good water changes should help keep on top of it. Remove any badly infected leaves. Reducing the lighting for an hour or 2 may help whilst your dealing with it. I have used Easycarbo with staghorn in the past to good effect, but you need to address the cause too.



Since this post I've given the Filter a good clean through and reduced any of the badly infected leaves.  One question I've got, is it ok to up the dose of my AE Design Aqua Carbon slightly to help remove/keep on top of it?

Is it going to do any harm to my Rummy's/Otto/RCS/Amano's?

Thanks.


----------



## spyder (21 Nov 2011)

I'm not familiar with that product but generally liquid carbon and shrimp can be risky, especially with increased dosing. Proceed at your own risk.

I would dose as normal and get into a routine. Weekly WC's and do the filter once every 2-3 weeks. Keep removing badly infected leaves. I had this on some crypt wendtii green and they bounced back well. 2-3 weeks of this and you should have it handled.


----------

